# Kleiner Rangerguide von Pbast6/Sady V 1.0



## pbast6 (11. August 2009)

Der Ranger: Ein kleiner Guide von Pbast6 aka Sady _V1.01_

Hier ein kleiner Guide zur Klasse des Rangers. Dieser Guide soll vor allem für Ranger Anfänger sein, da ich vor allem Grundlagen beschreibe und erkläre, jedoch sollten auch ein paar alte Hasen reinschauen um mir Feedback für Verbesserung und Korrektur geben. Dafür habe ich immer ein offenes Ohr und werde so schnell wie möglich die Stellen korrigieren, auf Flamer jedoch nicht solange sie nicht ihren Flame begründen.
Mein Wissen basiert auf der China Version und der Euro Close Beta auf Basis der Spiele Version 1.0. Jedoch schneide ich auch Themen aus der Version 1.5 an wie etwa das Ausgebaute Stigma System und den Jumpshot in 1.5
Diesen Guide werde ich immer versuchen Aktuell zu halten und eine große Überarbeitung ist für die Zeit nach dem Release gedacht um wirklich Aktuell zu bleiben.

Inhaltsverzeichnis

1. Grundlagen
                 2. Crowd Controll
		3. Stigma System
			4. Jumpshot
				5. Divine Power
6. Equipment
                   7. Buffs
		8. Bewegung
		               9.PvE/Leveln
                                                               10.PvP
					Quellen



*1.	Grundlagen*

Zu beginn erstmal die Grundlagen des Rangers und ein paar wichtige Dinge die man wissen sollte über diese Klasse.
Der Ranger ist eine Fernkampfklasse mit ein paar wenigen Skills für den Nahkampf die noch von seiner Späher Vergangenheit her rühren. Er benutz Pfeil und Bogen um seinen Feind zu töten und Fallen um sich vor ihnen zu Schützen. Jedoch sollte jeder wissen der wissen der die Klasse der Rangers in Erwägung zieht ein paar Sachen wissen. Wer keine Ausdauer, Frustresistenz und Zeit hat wird vor allem auf den ersten 15 Level wenig bis keinen Spass mit dem Ranger haben und sollte eine Klasse wählen die mehr Schaden macht wie etwa der Kleriker &#61514;.


*1.1	 Kiten*
Da der Ranger vor allem zu beginn sehr wenig Schaden macht, gepaart mit sehr hohen Cooldowns, wird er seinen Feind nicht töten können bevor sie ihn erreicht. Deshalb muss der Ranger den Gegner hinter sich herziehen, wie man halt einen Flugdrachen im Herbst hinter sich herzieht daher auch das Englische Wort kite. Das schafft man durch einen bestimmten Skill den man zum Glück direkt mit Level 10 erlernt:
Umschlingender Schuss(Entangling Shot )
[attachment=8582:Umschlin...rschussI.jpg]  
-	Ihr feuert einen Pfeil auf das Bein des Ziels innerhalb von x m ab (x ist abhängig vom verwendeten Bogen).
-	Der Pfeil verursacht 85-89 physischen Schaden und reduziert die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit des Ziels für 8-16 Sek.
Dieser Skill verlangsamt den Gegner und macht es uns möglich vor ihm wegzurennen, dabei anzugreifen ohne das er uns erreicht und Schaden zufügt. Das Problem besteht aber darin das der Schuss 16 Sekunden Abklingzeit besitzt, jedoch der Gegner bereits nach 8 Sekunden sich wieder normal Bewegen könnte. Solang muss halt verstärkt gelaufen werden. Der Umschlingender Schuss(Entangling Shot ) sollte immer auf Cooldown gehallten werden außer der Gegner ist schon so gut wie tot und man sich den Skill für den nächsten Mob aufsparen möchte.


*1.2	 Fallen*
Der Ranger besitzt wie die meisten Jägerklassen auch Fallen. In Aion besitzen sie eine Zauberzeit von 1 Sekunde und bleiben ab diesem Zeitpunkt 1 Minute lang liegen. Fallen kosten Tripidsammen (Tripeed seeds) oder  Tripidfrüchte (Tripeed fruids) die beim Händler gekauft werden müssen. Fallen sind so eine Sache. Beim Leveln kann man gut ohne sie auskommen wen man gut im kiten ist können aber einem das Leben retten falls man addet. Auch sind Fallen relativ oder vor allem zu beginn sehr teuer und sollten daher nur im Notfällen und mit Vorraussicht benutzt werden. 									                                                                
Die verschiedenen Fallen Zähle ich jetzt nicht auf sondern schneide nur ein paar an. Die Stachelfalle ab Level 13(Trap: Spike) hindert am Bewegen, die Giftfalle(Poisoning Trap) ab Level 16 vergiftet das Opfer und hinterlässt einen Dot der Schaden zufügt. Die Explosive Falle(Trap: Explosion) ab Level 25 explodiert und macht AE Schaden im Umkreis von 10 Metern.
Es gibt natürlich noch mehr Fallen, für besondere Situationen wie etwas ein Flugziel, Magier oder auch durch Stigma erhältliche Fallen.


*1.3	 Verstecken/ Hide*
Der Ranger besitzt wie der Späher und der Assasine die Fähigkeit  Verstecken I(Hide I). Dabei wird der Benutzer innerhalb von ca. 3 Sekunden Unsichtbar. Man kann zwar noch manchmal durch Zufall gesehen werden jedoch ist man nicht anklickbar, also man kann nicht direkt angegriffen werden sondern nur durch AoE Angriffe aufgedeckt werden. Es gibt jedoch 3 Klassen die einen selbst im „"Basic Hide Mode"“ entdecken können. Der Ranger hat den Buff Geistiges Auge(Mind`s Eye) und kann dadurch andere Ranger sehen kann, der Sorcerer und der Assasine besitzen ebenfall solche Talente. Der Ranger und der Assasine besitzen jedoch auch die Fähigkeit einen Gegner im „Advance Hide Mode“ zu Endecken. Dieses  Verstecken II(Hide II) können nur Assasinen selber und Ranger für 30 Sekunden  aufdecken, jedoch mit einem Cooldown von 10 Minuten. Dadurch kann man nicht ständig Assasinen sehen sondern nur auf verdacht.
Der Ranger besitzt nur das einfache Verstecken da er sowieso nur auf etwas 20 Meter an den Gegner ran muss um richtig Schaden zufügen zu können und nicht wie Assasinen in den Nahkampf.



*2.	Crowd Controll Fähigkeiten / Massentrolle und Status Veränderungen*

*Der Ranger besitzt verschiedene Fähigkeiten um seinen Gegner zu Verlangsamen(Snare), Betäuben(Stun) und vieles mehr.*

*Umschlingender Schuss*(Entangling Shot)
[attachment=8582:Umschlin...rschussI.jpg] 
-	Ihr feuert einen Pfeil auf das Bein des Ziels innerhalb von x m ab (x ist abhängig vom verwendeten Bogen).
-	Der Pfeil verursacht 85-89 physischen Schaden und reduziert die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit des Ziels für 8-16 Sek.

Wie oben schon beschrieben verlangsamt man damit den Gegner um ihn auf Distanz zu halten.

*Schwerer Schuss*(Stunning Shot)
[attachment=8583:SchwererschussI.jpg]
-	Ihr feuert einen Pfeil auf ein Ziel innerhalb von 20m ab und fügt 253-257 Grundschaden und zusätzlich physischen Schaden in willkürlicher Höhe zu. 
-	Das Ziel wird vorübergehend betäubt. 

_Hierbei finde ich die eingedeutschte Variante besser da der Stun nur kurz ist und vor allem gut Schaden macht. Der Stun kann sehr gut dazu genutzt werden um ein Zauber zu unterbrechen, den dazu reicht der kurze Stun bereits. Jedoch muss das Timing gut sein den der Schuss ist zwar ein Sofortzauber jedoch dauert es ~1 Sekunde bis tatsächlich geschossen wird wegen der Animation._

*Vernichtender Schuss*(Rupture Arrow) 2.Combo Stufe vom Schwere Schuss(Stunning Shot)
[attachment=8584:Vernicht...rSchussI.jpg]
-	Ihr fügt einem Ziel innerhalb von 20m 296-300 Grundschaden und zusätzlich einen zufälligen Betrag an physischem Schaden zu.
-	Stößt das Ziel zurück.

_Der Vernichtender Schuss ist ein Nockback der den Gegner 1-2 Meter zurückstößt und ihn auch kurz zu Boden stößt. Dadurch kann, falls der Zaubernder Gegner schnell reagiert, sofort der 2. Zauber unterbrochen werden, wer gut genug aufpasst kann auch etwas verzögern bis der nächste Zauber angesetzt wird um ihn dann zu unterbrechen. Da der Vernichtender Schuss die 2. Combostufe ist kommt er direkt nach dem Schweren Schuss._

*Freier Schuss*(Aerial Wild Shot)
[attachment=8585:FreierschussI.jpg]
-	Ihr feuert einen Pfeil auf ein Ziel innerhalb von x m ab (x ist abhängig vom verwendeten 
                Bogen), der den Gegner in der Luft fesselt und 71-75 physischen Schaden zufügt

_Der Freie Schuss fesselt den Gegner in der Luft was besonders nützlich ist da man ab Level 25 schneller in der Luft ist und so sich etwas Zeit verschaffen kann. Das ist besonders gut geeignet für Boden-Luft Attacken da der Feind so nicht zu schnell außer Reichweite fliegen kann._

*Verletzender Schuss*(Awl Arrow) 2. Combo Stufe von Wahrer Schuss(Sniping)
[attachment=8586:Verletze...rschussI.jpg] 
-	Ihr feuert einen Pfeil auf ein Ziel innerhalb von x m ab (x ist abhängig vom verwendeten Bogen). 
-	Ihr fügt dem Ziel 208-212 physischen Schaden zu, reduziert die physische Verteidigung um 10% und verringert die Effektivität von Heilzaubern für 4-8Sekunden um 50%

_Dieser Angriff eignet sich am besten gegen Kleriker und Kanter bevor sie ihre Heilung wirken. Aber auch gegen alle anderen Klassen ein guter Angriff um ihre Verteidigung kurzzeitig zu verringern was auch anderen nutzen kann._

*Betäubungsschuss*(Shackle Arrow)
[attachment=8587:Asmodier...sschussI.jpg]
-	Ihr feuert einen Pfeil auf ein Ziel innerhalb von x m ab (x ist abhängig vom verwendeten - Bogen). 
-	Ihr fügt 600-604 physischen Schaden zu und versetzt den Gegner für 10 Sekunden in einen Zustand eingeschränkter Bewegung. 
-	Zusätzlich wird während dessen Ausweichrate um 1.000 reduziert. 

_Ein sehr mächtiger Schuss der einem das kiten deutlich erleichtert. Vor allem gegen andere Ranger und Assasinen die sehr hohe Ausweichwerte haben können dadurch besser getroffen werden (Ein hoher Ausweichwert sollte nicht unterschätzt werden.) Da dieser Schuss sehr mächtig ist besitzt er auch einen hohen Cooldown von 30 Sekunden._


*[Stigma]Stilleschuss*(Silence Arrow)

-	Bringt das Ziel 5-6 Sekunden lang zum Schweigen so dass keine Zauber gewirkt werden können.

_Dieser Angriff ist die mächtigste Waffe im direktem Kampf gegen einen Zauberndem Feind, den ohne Zauber ist er so gut wie Handlungsfähig. Er kann auch gut gegen Heiler eingesetzt werden um das zu Heilende Ziel weiter unter Druck zu setzten ohne Heilung._


*[Stigma]Einschläfenderschuss*(Sleep Arrow)

-	Bewirkt bei einem Ziel innerhalb von 15m, dass es für 12 Sekunden einschläft.

_Dieser Schuss schläfert das Ziel für 12 Sekunden ein und macht es dadurch Handlungsunfähig. Jedoch wird die Elementar Verteidigung um 500 erhöht was den ersten erlittenen Schaden reduziert. Die Fähigkeit ist DIE CC Fähigkeit, hat jedoch den großen Nachteil das der CD 3 Minuten beträgt._

Das sind die verschiedenen Schüsse die neben Schaden den Gegner beeinträchtigt. Viele dieser Skills besitzen auch andere Klassen in anderer Art, wie etwas Magier den Sleep.


*3.	Stigma System*

Das Stigma System besteht aus 5 Freien Stigmaslots die je mit einem Stigmastein gefüllt werden können. Dabei gibt jeder Stigmastein einem eine neue Fertigkeit die man ab diesem Zeitpunkt benutzen kann (Achtung wird nicht als neu markiert). Um einen Stigmastein einzusetzen wird eine bestimmte Anzahl an Stigmashards benötigt. Während der Einführungsquest auf Level 20 bekommt man 300 davon. Diese Shard droppen bei den NPC Mobs im Abyss mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Meine Persönlichen Favoriten bis Level 30 sind:

*Silent Arrow *um besseren Sieg Möglichkeiten gegen Caster zu haben;

*Sleep Arrow *um einen mächtigen CC zu haben der einem den Hintern Retten kann, wen man beim Grinden einen Mob addet.

*Retreating Slash*, dabei handelt es  sich um eine Nahkampf Attacke die mit Bogen ausgeführt werden kann. Wen man den Skill benutzt muss man in Nahkampfreichweite sein und bei Aktivierung wird man 25 Meter nach hinten „"Teleportier"“ oder besser man springt 25 Meter nach hinten. Dadurch verlässt man sofort wieder den Nahkampf und hat wieder die volle Angriffsdistanz zwischen sich und dem Nahkämpfer. Außerdem kann man das Ziel 3 Sekunden lang betäuben, was einem einen weiteren kleinen Vorteil gibt und dem Gegner daran hindert sofort hinterher zu stürmen.

[attachment=8588:Stigma.jpg] 


Mit Patch 1.5 wurde das Stigma System weiter ausgebaut. So wurde neben den 5 Standart Slots weitere 3 „Advance Stigma Slots“ hinzugefügt. Diese schaltet man nicht wie bei den anderen Stigma Slots durch das erreichen eines Levels (20, 30, 40,50) sondern durch das abschließen von Questlines frei. Außerdem wurde für jede Klasse 6 „Advance Stigmas“ eingefügt die man nur in die 3 neue Plätze stecken kann wen man die vorausgesetzten Stigmasteine in den 5 Standart Slots platziert hat.

In Zukunft werde ich hier die einzelnen Stigmasteine aufführen.


*4.	Jumpshot*

Der berühmte Jumpshot. In Aion heißt das, das die lange Animation für einen Skill einfach nicht ausgelöst wird, sondern der Pfeil einfach Geschossen wird. Das wird weiterhin mit 1.5 funktionieren. Das einzige was gefixt wurde war das es möglich war in einem Sprung mehrere Skills hintereinander auszuführen was nicht von den Entwicklern so vorgesehen war. Der Jumpshot funktioniert so das man im Sprung, kurz vorm landen den Skill ausführt. Dadurch wird die Animation nicht ausgeführt und man kann einfach weiter Rennen.


*5.	Divine Power*
Natürlich hat der Ranger wie jede Klasse in Aion mächtige Spezial Attacken die aber mit DP (Der Balken unter der Manaleiste) bezahlt werden müssen und einen hohen Cooldown mit bringen. DP bekommt man durch das töten von normalen Mobs oder Spielern, wobei im PvP der DP Balken schneller auflädt. Man kann Maximal 4.000 DP sammeln um folgende Skills einzusetzen.

*Transformation: Mau(Lvl:10)*
[attachment=8589:Asmodier...WerwolfI.jpg][attachment=8590:Elyosver...werwolfI.jp
g]

Diese Verwandlung in einen Mau(ein Wesen aus Aion) gibt einem verschiedene und sehr Mächtige Buffs die je von Fraktion sich leicht unterscheiden
-	Elyos
o	In dieser Form ist: 
&#61607;	eure physische Angriffskraft um 10% erhöht
&#61607;	eure Angriffsgeschwindigkeit um 30% erhöht
&#61607;	eure Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit um 33% erhöht

-	Asmodier
o	In dieser Form ist: 
&#61607;	eure physische Angriffskraft und Angriffsgeschwindigkeit um 20% erhöht
&#61607;	eure Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit erhöht um 30% erhöht

_Der Zauber hält 1 Minute, hat nur einen Cooldown von 10 Sekunden und kostet 2.000 DP also ist es möglich bei maximalen DP Punkten bis zu 2 Minuten lang diesen extremen Buff zu besitzten. Es ist sehr gut für den Einsatz in einem Duell geeignet, jedoch durch die erhöhte Angriffskraft und Geschwindigkeit auch für Massenschlachten geeignet und erhöhte Geschwindigkeit kann nie Schaden. Außerdem wird die Verwandlung mit jeder Stufe mächtiger._


*Trap of Destruction(Lvl:31)*
 [attachment=8609:Asmodier...hefalleI.jpg][attachment=8608:Elyoszer...hefalleI.jp
g]

-	Legt in eurer Nähe eine Falle, die 60 Sekunden hält. 
-	Wenn ein Ziel der Falle zu nahe kommt, wird sie ausgelöst. 
-	Die Falle explodiert, trifft alle Ziele innerhalb von 10m und fesselt sie in der Luft.


_Diese Falle ist mit der Trap: Explosion vergleichbar und für beide Fraktionen gleich.  Sie kostet 3.000 DP. Nachdem man sie platziert hat bleibt sie 1 Minute lang liegen und explodiert innerhalb von 5 Meter in einem AoE mit einem Radius von 10 Meter. Darin liegt auch ein Problem, den währen man andere DP Fähigkeiten aktiv einsetzten kann bleibt die Falle liegen und muss nicht explodieren was 3.000 DP verschwendung bedeuten würde. Jedoch kann man sie gut benutzen indem man sie bei einem Angriff auf ein Keep im richtigen Moment vor die Tür legt(aus dem Stealth heraus) und dann sofort wieder durch die Tür verschwindet. Das selbe kann man auch mit  dem richtigen Timing hinter der Tür machen wen man sieht das sie bald aufgeht, denn in diesem Moment werden die meißten auf einem Punkt sein und zusammen nach vorne gehen._


*Arrow of Devil´s Surrender(Lvl:40)*
[attachment=8594:geistschussI.jpg]

-	Ihr feuert einen Pfeil auf ein Ziel innerhalb von x m ab (x ist abhängig vom verwendeten Bogen). 
-	Ihr fügt 717-721 physischen Schaden zu und vermindert die Energie des Ziels um 75% der Gesamtmana.

_Dieser wirklich mächtige Schuss kostet 4.000 DP also das Maximum. Allein der Schaden ist nicht schlecht aber der Nebeneffekt das einem 75% Mana geraubt werden macht diesen Angriff zum Heilerkiller. Dadurch kann man den Heiler stark unter druck setzen. Bei den Magierklassen kann es auch nützlich sein indem man sie auf 0% Mana bringt wen sie unter 75% sind und sie dadurch Zauberunfähig macht._ 


*Griffon Arrow(Lvl:50)*
[attachment=8595:ElyostodesbogenI.jpg][attachment=8596:Asmodier...esbogenI.jpg]

-	Ihr fügt einem Ziel im Umkreis von 15m 877-881 physischen Schaden zu. 
-	Alle Ziele im Umkreis von 15m um das Ziel herum erleiden ebenfalls 877-881 physischen Schaden

_Der Griffon Arrow ist der letzte DP Skill den man auf Level 50 bekommt. Die Fähigkeit ist besonders nützlich in Keep Schlachten um die Nahkämpfer unter Druck zu setzten durch den hohen Flächenschaden und der hohen Reichweite. Daher kostet er auch 4.000 DP._


*6.	Equiptment*

Als Ranger sollte das erste Ziel, in Sachen Equiptment sein, das Crit Softcap zu erreichen. Für 10 Kritische Punkte erhöht sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Kritischen Treffer um 1 %. Dieses Verhältnis gilt aber nur bis 440 Punkte. Diese Grenze ist das sogennante Softcap, ab dieser Grenze bekommt man nur noch für 20 Punkte 1% Crit.
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt sollte man sich auf +Attack konzentrieren. Jedoch sollte man +Hp und +Ausweichen nicht vernachlässigen.
Das kann man dadurch erreichen dass man diese Manastones in Gegenstände sockelt. Im Endgame werden die meißten Gegenstände bis zu 6 freie Sockelplätze bieten wodurch eine große breite an Individualisierung möglich ist.


*7.	Buffs*

Der Ranger hat eine Reihe von Buffs die ihm 1 Minute lange in bestimmten Bereichen stärken. Dazu gibt es Fähigkeiten wie der Ranger wieder aus dem Nahkampf kommt und wie er seinen Schaden kurzfristig stark erhöht.

*Windgeflüster *(Focused Evasion)
[attachment=8597:windgefluesterI.jpg]

-	Während der nächsten 5 Sekunden könnt ihr einem physischen Angriff ausweichen und widersteht einer Magieattacke.

Sofort zu beginn des Spiels erhalten sie eine sehr mächtige Waffe vor allem gegen Caster. Durch Geschickten Einsatz des Buff können sie viel Schaden vermeiden und vor allem eine Combo ansetzen um als Späher einen Mob schnell zu töten.
(Focused Evasion-> Counterslash-> hinter den Mob durch den Stun-> Suprise Attack)

*Kraft beschwören* (Devotion)
 [attachment=8598:kraftbeschwoerenI.jpg]

-	Eure physische Angriffskraft ist für 5 Sekunden um 40% erhöht.

_Durch diesen Buff können wir kurzeitig unseren Schaden und Burst deutlich erhöhen. Die 40% bemerkt man vor allem im Endgame wen man mal mit etwas Crit Glück einen Sorcerer in 3 Sekunden umnietet._

*Adlerauge* (Cautious Eye)
[attachment=8599:AdleraugeI.jpg] 

-	Euere Ausweichrate erhöht sich für 60 Sekunden um 200.

_Einer der vielen eine Minute Buffs für den man sich je nach Situation entscheiden muss. Die erhöhte Ausweichwarscheinlichkeit kann einem das Überleben sichern. 
Vor allem zu Begin zu empfehlen, wen man noch mehr Schaden kassiert._

*Auge des Falken* (Focusing Eye)
 [attachment=8600:augedesfalkenI.jpg]

-	Eure Trefferrate ist für 60 Sekunden um 200 erhöht

_Der Zweite eine Minute Buff und diesmal das direkte Gegenstück zum Adlerauge (Cautious Eye). Die erhöhte Genauigkeit bringt vor allem etwas gegen Assasinen und Rangern, die von Natur aus sehr hohe Ausweichraten haben und kein Treffer ist auch kein Schaden!_

*Frommer Hauch* (Calming Whisper)
[attachment=8602:frommerhauchI.jpg]

-	Die Aggressivität des Ziels euch gegenüber wird reduziert. 

-	Das Ziel muss sich im Umkreis von 25m befinden.

_Eine Normale Fähigkeit um die Aggro zu reduzieren, falls man mal Aggro hat._

*Schlangenauge* (Strengthening Eye)
[attachment=8603:schlangenaugeI.jpg]

-	Eure physische Angriffskraft ist für 60 Sekunden um 5% erhöht.

_Ein Buff der einem einen direkte Erhöhung um 5%. Gegen Ende der Standart Buff um mehr Schaden zu machen._

*Geist des Sturmes* (Vitality of Wind)
[attachment=8604:geistdessturmesI.jpg]

-	Für 30 Sekunden bekommt ihr jedes Mal wenn ihr durch einen Angriff Schaden erleidet, 100%-Chance, eure Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen.

_Eine weitere Fähigkeit um aus dem Nahkampf heraus zu kommen und zeigt das der Ranger kein Nahkämpfer ist. Bei jeder Attacke bekommt man einen kleinen Boost umwieder weg von seinem Gegner zu kommen._

*Geistiges Auge* (Mind`s Eye)
 [attachment=8605:geistigesAugeI.jpg]
-	Ihr seid 60 Sekunden lang in der Lage, getarnte Feinde zu sehen.

_Mit diesem Skill kann man den „Basic Hide Mode“ aufheben und dadurch Assasinen bis Level 35 und Ranger im Stealth sehen. Kann man gerne beim Farmen im Abyss benutzen um keine böse Überraschung zu bekommen._

*Schneller Bogen* (Rapid Bow)
 [attachment=8606:schnellerbogenI.jpg]
-	Die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit eures Bogens ist für 30 Sekunden um 40% erhöht. 
-	Währenddessen habt ihr die Chance, für 2 Sekunden betäubt zu werden, wenn ihr angegriffen werdet. 

_Eine Fähigkeit die mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist. Sollte man nur Einsetzten wen man sicher ist keine Schaden zu bekommen z.B. in einer Gruppe oder in Keepschlachten, den der Stun kann tödlich sein wen man erstmal in Nahkampfreichweite ist. Bringt einem jedoch einen schönen Schadensbonus._

*See-through Eye*

-	Für 30 Sekunden, ist man in der Lage Ziele im „Advance Hide Mode“ zu sehen.

_Falls man einen Assasinen verschwinden sieht oder einen Assasinen vermutet einfach Zünden, lieber einmal zu oft als einmal zu wenig, denn den Erstschlag zu haben ist der größte Vorteil den man als Ranger haben kann. Schließlich ist es relativ einfach einen Assasinen zu kiten wen er nicht direkt an einem steht._

*Heal Wings*

-	Erhöht die Flugzeit um 33 %. Stattdessen wird man imobilisiert für 0 Sekunden.

_Was das jetzt genau heißt weiß ich nicht jedoch kann man dadurch 1/3 mehr Flugzeit rausholen was bei 2 Minuten immerhin ~36 Sekunden mehr und ein netter konter gegenüber dem Debuff vom Beschwörer der die Flugzeit um 75% reduziert._


Das sind alle Buffs die man durch das erreichen von Leveln bekommt und nur auf sich selber Zaubert. Dazu gibt es noch verschiedene Buffs die 

*[Stigma] Breath of Nature*

-	Erhöht die natürliche HP Regeneration um 50 für 5 Minuten.

_Erhöht die Lebensregeneration, ist eine netter Buff mehr kann ich aber zurzeit nicht sagen._ 

*[Stigma] Sniping Posture*

-	Die Angriffsreichweite des Bogens erhöht sich um 10 %. Die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit ist sehr langsam während diese Fähigkeit aktiv ist.

_Diese Fähigkeit ist nicht zum kiten gedacht sondern eher um bei Keep Schlachten weiter zu Schiessen und das erfühlt diese Fähigkeit voll und ganz._ 
*[Stigma] Eye of Attack*

-	Erhöht den Effekt von Körperlichen Attacken um 30 % 5 Mal. Stattdessen wird die Körperliche Verteidigung um 50 & verringert.

_Die verbesserte Version von  Schlangenauge (Strengthening Eye) mit 25 % mehr Schaden ! Jedoch wird gleichzeitig die Verteidigung halbiert was wiederum deutlich mehr Schaden bedeutet._ 


*8.	Bewegung*

Für den Ranger ist durch das kiten besonders wichtig wie er sich bewegt und wie er genau kitet. Denn in Aion hat es auswirkung auf deine Stats wie du dich in eine Richtung bewegst.

*Vorwärts*

*+10% Körperlicher  Schaden
+10% Magischer Schaden* 

-20% Körperlicher Verteidigung
-20% Magischer Schaden

*Rückwärts*

+500% auf Parieren
+500% auf Blocken

*-70% Körperlicher Schaden 
-40% Bewegungs-Geschwindigkeit*

Seitlich

+300% auf Ausweichen

*-70% Körperlicher Schaden
-20 Bewegungs-Geschwindigkeit*

*Fett = Offensiv* Unterstichen = Defensiv


Wie man an diesen Tabellen sehen kann reduziert sich der Schaden am Gegner um 70 % beim Rückwärts Laufen, was den Kampf natürlich um 70 % verlängert und bei dem sowieso schon geringen Schaden völlig unnötig ist. Auch das Seitlich laufen sollte unterbunden werden da auch dort der Schaden und die Bewegung reduziert wird.
Falls man den Jumpshot noch nicht beherrsch sollte man Hit & Run benutzten, also Vorwärts laufen und dann die Bewegunstasten kurz loslassen und den Skill drücken. Dadurch dreht sich der Charakter sofort um und benutzt den Skill. Dann kann man weiter laufen und Feuern. Durch diese Kombination hat man ständig den Schadensbonus und hält den Gegner auf Distanz. Um sich umzudrehen die Mittlere Maustauste kurz drücken und die Kamera dreht sich automatisch oder die Taste gedrückt halt und die Maus bewegen.


*8.	PvE/Leveln*

Der Ranger ist die am schwersten zu levelnde Klasse. Daher hier eine grobe Anleitung wie man auf welchem Leveln Spielen sollte.

*10-13	*Auf Level 10 bekommt man 2 Skills mit den man bis Level 13 auskommen muss. Zuerst Sniping und dann den Entangling Shot benutzen. Dabei Sniping immer auf CD halten und den Gegner so lange wie möglich kiten bis er tot ist.

*13-16* Mit Level 16 ändert sich nichts Besonderes. Durch die Falle ist es jedoch möglich im Notfall oder bei besonderen Mobs(etwas die Krabe bei den Elyos zu beginn) sich zu Retten.

*16-19* Ab 16 bekommt man den ersten Combo Skill für Sniping den man genau wie Sniping immer auf CD hält. Sonst ändert sich nix am kiten.

*19-22* Jetzt wird eine weitere Fähigkeit auf CD gehalten der  Stunning Shot der einem vor allem einen Damage schob gibt.

*22-25* Auf 22 gibt es den 2. Combo Skill für  Sniping den Poisen Arrow den man am besten nach dem ersten Sniping benutzt, wegen dem hohen CD. Mit dem [Stigma]Arrow Delug bekommt man einen weiteren Skill den man auf CD halten sollte, den man aber erst benutzt wen alle andere Skills auf CD sind, da der Schuss nur 15 Meter weit reicht. Der Sleep Shoot kann zusätzlich Sicherheit geben


*10.  PvP*

Der Ranger ist im PvP ein schwerer Gegner. Vor allem gegen Nahkämpfer kann er fast ohne Schaden Siegen wen er das kiten und seine Talente richtig einsetzt um aus dem Nahkampf wieder heraus zu kommen. Gegen Caster ist es jedoch leicht schwieriger. Da Magier nur Stoff tragen kassieren sie natürlich viel Schaden im Gegenzug machen sie aber auch viel Schaden. Hier ein Beispiel wie man im Abyss auf Level 25 einen Sorcerer owned.

*Hide	->*	// Durch das Verstecken ist es möglich sich eine Perfekte Position (ca. 20 Meter hinter dem Ziel um verwirrung im ersten Moment zu schaffen ) zu verschaffen und  sich der Erstschlag zu sichern.
*Sniping  -> Arrow Strike ->*	// Das ist der erste Burst Damage. Wen man sich sicher ist kann man hier auch Devotion zünden um mehr Schaden zu machen.
*Stunning Shot ->  Rupture Arrow ->*		// Damit wird der erst Zauber direkt abgebrochen. Wer gut ist verzögert den  Rupture Arrow um damit den 2. Zauber auch noch zu unterbrechen.
*Silence Arrow -> *	// Damit wird der Sorcerer 5 Sekunden lang am Zaubern behindert und man hat Zeit für seine Schadens Skills.
*Focused Evasion ->*		// Um den ersten Magieschaden direkt Auszuweichen

*Quellen* 

http://www.aionarmory.com		Die Englischen Fähigkeiten Namen

http://aion.onlinewelten.com	Die Deutsche Übersetzungen der Fähigkeiten Namen und Skillbilder

http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com	Informationen und Bewegungs Tabelle


Zum Schluss ein großes Sorry für die Rechtschreibung und Formatierung des Guides, dass ist mein erster längerer Text auf Buffed und ich kenn mich net  mit BBCode aus! Diese Probleme werde ich aber mit der Zeit lösen.

_Diesen Guide widme ich der Gilde Barak-Thul, die mich nicht als Ranger haben wollten, denen ich jedoch viel Spass in Aion wünsche und man sieht sich auf dem Server​_


----------



## pbast6 (11. August 2009)

Platz für mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## pbast6 (11. August 2009)

Und noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Kizna (11. August 2009)

Na das nen ich mal gute Arbeit. Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde ja für Sticky stimmen, denke aber das gehört ins Ranger Forum, wenn es dann mal irgendwann auf Buffed on geht.


----------



## Geige (11. August 2009)

Wenn das Ranger Forum kommt
/sticky

Echt super gemacht!
*Link ins Gildenforum post*


----------



## puruq (11. August 2009)

Netter Guide. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eins habe ich aber noch zu bemängeln: Habe da ein paar Rechtschreibfehler gefunden, sry aber mir fällt sowas immer auf. >.<
Ansonsten klar signed. /sticky


----------



## RDE (11. August 2009)

Schön übersichtlich und verständlich geschrieben. Super Arbeit.


----------



## Reldnak (11. August 2009)

Super Arbeit und vielen Dank !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissler (11. August 2009)

klasse arbeit ein par tpis für später dazubekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cmygo (12. August 2009)

Ich kann mich Chrissler nur anschließen.
Habe mir gedacht später einen Ranger zu zocken, auch wenn er nicht die am leichtesten zu spielende Klasse sein soll. ^^
Werde dieses Wochenende hoffentlich mal Gelegenheit bekommen ihn zu testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nochmal thx für die gute Arbeit
C


----------



## Cooko (12. August 2009)

AHHH ich hasse dich , jetzt hab ich diesen super guide gelesen und kann mcih shcon wieder nciht zwischen sorc und ranger entscheiden >_<
aba sehr sehr schön , vor allem das mtim laufen wusst ich noch kein bisschen , das is ne große hilfe....
das mitm rückwärts laufen etc werd ich aba ersma ne weile üben müssn @_@


----------



## Danf (12. August 2009)

jo, n1 guide, thx


Jetzt weiß cih schon gar nich mehr womit ich mir die zeit vertreiben soll bis zum release >:<


----------



## RDE (12. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß cih schon gar nich mehr womit ich mir die zeit vertreiben soll bis zum release >:<



Willkommen im Club. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich nutze die Zeit um einige Animes nachzuholen die ich noch nicht gesehen hab.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (12. August 2009)

iihhhh...animes sehen is ja ekelhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich empfehle lesen..also die mangas lesen^^....machts echt besser...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

/push !


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

RDE schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du kenns nich ne seite wo ich mir son zeugs angucken kann oder?^^

kenne jetz nur Kino.to, des is mir aber nich so agnz geheuer -.-


----------



## Sanji2k3 (13. August 2009)

Für die Leseratten unter euch versuchts ma [topic="0"]hier[/topic]


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

klicka uf deinen Lionk, kommt das:



> Fehlermeldung:
> 
> Einige der benötigten Dateien fehlen. Es ist möglich, dass das Thema das du ansehen wolltest mittlerwele gelöscht oder verschoben wurde. Geh' bitte zurück und versuche es noch einmal.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (13. August 2009)

Hm....sehr strange..naja gut dann versuch ichs ma so

http://www.onemanga.com/

hoffe man erschießt mich dafür net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (13. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Hm....sehr strange..naja gut dann versuch ichs ma so
> 
> http://www.onemanga.com/
> 
> ...



Andersrum, wer das Thema Manga und Anime mag und die Seite nicht kennt gehört erschossen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (13. August 2009)

Ja so Leute solles ja geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man soll ja sein wissen teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. August 2009)

öhm, moderatoren? macht ma nen sticky hierraus, before der thread verloren geht.


----------



## Kizna (13. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> öhm, moderatoren? macht ma nen sticky hierraus, before der thread verloren geht.



Werden sie bestimmt, aber nicht vor dem Start der eigenen Klassenforen.


----------



## Danf (13. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Werden sie bestimmt, aber nicht vor dem Start der eigenen Klassenforen.




Vorrausgesetzt wir bekommen nen eigenes Unterforum


----------



## Kizna (13. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Vorrausgesetzt wir bekommen nen eigenes Unterforum



Was wenn wir es nicht kriegen würden ein finazieler Schlag in das Gesicht von Buffed wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. August 2009)

und warum Kizna?


----------



## Kizna (13. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> und warum Kizna?



Weil alles mit dem richtigen Timing zusammenhängt. Buffed wäre heute nicht Buffed wenn sie nicht vor fast fünf Jahren beschlossen hätten aus einer einfachen Datenbank namens Blasc einer der größten deutschen Community Seiten zu machen. Momentan haben sie noch das Glück, dass WoW als ihr Leitpferd ihnen die Kunden und Leser reinbringt. Aber das wird nicht immer so sein. Ich bin keiner der Schreier die sagen WoW wäre Tot, aber irgendwann ist auch hier Schluss. Heist man muss sich immer nach neuen Wegen umschauen um die Kunden an der Stange zu halten. Wenn jetzt eine andere Seite plötzlich anfängt sich groß auf Aion zu spezialisieren, so laufen die Kunden nunmal dahin. Daraus folgt weniger Klicks auf die Seite, die Sponsoren und Firmen springen ab oder geben weniger Geld aus um ihre Werbung auf dieser Seite zu sehen etc.

Das Ganze ist jetzt natürlich richtig drastisch gesehen, praktisch das "Worst Case Szenario", was aber nicht heist dass dies nicht pasieren könnte.

So und Punkt, ich habe keine Lust ein Close zu verantworten bloss weil wir über Offtopic reden.


----------



## Norjena (14. August 2009)

Das Unterforum ist da, also wäre verschieben schonmal gut, muss ja nicht gleich Sticky sein.


----------



## Eryas (14. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Guide. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Durch ihn habe ich mich entschlossen, heute abend (6. Closed Beta) mal einen Jäger anzutesten.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. August 2009)

bitte den thread hier als sticky ins klassenforum!!!


----------



## Danf (21. August 2009)

Ich hab jetz nochmal ne Frage, schreib ich mal hierunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zwar folgendes:

Wenn ich meleewaffen anhab, dann switche und mir den bogen anziehe, bleiben dann die stats von den meleewaffen erhalten?


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> Wenn ich meleewaffen anhab, dann switche und mir den bogen anziehe, bleiben dann die stats von den meleewaffen erhalten?



Nein.


----------



## Eryas (27. Oktober 2009)

Bevor der Thread ganz verloren geht noch mal ein /push und ein /sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Rygel (28. Oktober 2009)

ein schöner guide. darf ich einige deiner angaben in meinem FAQ-thread verwenden?



pbast6 schrieb:


> *6.	Equiptment*
> Als Ranger sollte das erste Ziel, in Sachen Equiptment sein, das Crit Softcap zu erreichen. Für 10 Kritische Punkte erhöht sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Kritischen Treffer um 1 %. Dieses Verhältnis gilt aber nur bis 440 Punkte. Diese Grenze ist das sogennante Softcap, ab dieser Grenze bekommt man nur noch für 20 Punkte 1% Crit.
> Ab diesem Zeitpunkt sollte man sich auf +Attack konzentrieren. *Jedoch sollte man +Hp und +Ausweichen nicht vernachlässigen.*



der erste teil klingt einleuchtend. man kann also über items + manasteine auf 44% kritchance kommen, ja? danch auf HP+ zu gehen verstehe ich auch, nur den wert "ausweichen" habe ich noch nicht verstanden. was bringt der genau? wofür ist er gut? gegen was hilft er? bei items kann man sich die stats ja nicht immer aussuchen und wenn ich eins mit MP+ oder ausweichen wählen könnte würde ich natürlich ausweichen wählen, aber bei manasteinen geht man doch ganz klar auf HP+ (wenn Krit nix mehr bringt), oder?


----------



## AdamsApfel (29. Oktober 2009)

Guide ist ok,Sticky wäre berechtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Ranger spiele einen auf lvl 37 und dieser macht mir sehr viel Spaß wenn man ihn noch beherscht,ist er sehr ernst zunehmen 


btw. Mages sind meine Lieblingsopfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. Oktober 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> btw. Mages sind meine Lieblingsopfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt keine Mages welche du als Jäger töten kannst, mit Stufe 10 hört es mit dem Magier auf, Zauberer oder Beschwörer.....


----------



## AdamsApfel (29. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Mages welche du als Jäger töten kannst, mit Stufe 10 hört es mit dem Magier auf, Zauberer oder Beschwörer.....



Wenn man sich nicht so dumm stellen würde,lönnte man sich denken das ich damit Zauberer meine...


----------



## Norjena (29. Oktober 2009)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nicht so dumm stellen würde,lönnte man sich denken das ich damit Zauberer meine...



Nur wenn ich WoW kennen würde, und wüsste das dort jeder Hanswurst "Mage" sagt, aber der Magier ist in Aion nunmal eine andere Klasse, zudem ließe sich der Begriff Magier auch als Oberbegriff für beide Magierunterklassen benutzten, der einzig richtige Begriff für die von der gemeinte Klasse ist aber der Zauberer/Sorcerer.


----------

